# Moor-Aker Paylake?



## DustYaFishin (Aug 15, 2006)

Me and my dad visit a random paylake once a year and was thinkin about checkin out Moor-Akers by the Jeffersonville outlets. Does anybody know if it's still up and running?

Before the tomatoes come flyin, i know that paylakes are the devil


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Lets hope the members show up as ADULTS, not the normal problem childs.
I don't do pay lakes but my son has fished moor-akers for several years and still likes what they offer. He says it one of the better ran pay lakes that he has fished.
There was a post just last week about pay lakes and several agreed there is a time and place for pay lakes. If you and your father enjoy your once a year outing at one more power to you. Take your Dad and have a great time.

LETS KEEP THIS THREAD CIVIL GUYS. He's just asking for a few suggestions that's all. He doesn't need lectured on how you feel about pay lakes. We already know how some of you feel, so keep those post to yourself.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

if i am not mistaken they have closed down. went by there about two months ago, uncut grass and no sign it had been open. 

and yes it was one of the better run paylakes. never fished it but knew folks who did. place was super clean!


----------



## DustYaFishin (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks for the info guys. I had been out there a few years ago and caught several channel cats out of their smaller pond, but didnt have any luck in the bigger one.

I read through a lot of the posts with no luck on recent info regarding Moor-Akers. Just saw a lot of paylake bashing. I appreciate the relevant responses.

It's not too far from where I live so maybe I'll take the ol' lady out to the outlets and stop in for verification.


----------



## ohioiceman (Jul 19, 2004)

It is closed.


----------

